# 20 Inch 1950s schwinn bikes...whats the deal???



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok so this stripped out ...sloppy paintjob 20 inch schwinn is going for 1600+ on e bay ending in minutes ....doesnt look special to me and besides at 5'11 i couldnt ride it...

and an original 26 inch deluxe model didnt sell at 1000 with a reserve....whats the deal??


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2012)

This has been mentioned in a couple other threads. I don't get it myself, but I think fordsnake has a theory that maybe interior decorators are picking them up for clients/restaurants/bars because they take up a lot less space than a 26" or even 24" bike.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 22, 2012)

*There was someone here that commented on these bikes*

I think he said he was 6' and rides all his bike even to 20"ers. Anyhow yeah with a black spray can job 1600.00 good deal for the seller.


----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2012)

*Link??*



SJ_BIKER said:


> Ok so this stripped out ...sloppy paintjob 20 inch schwinn is going for 1600+ on e bay ending in minutes ....doesnt look special to me and besides at 5'11 i couldnt ride it...
> 
> and an original 26 inch deluxe model didnt sell at 1000 with a reserve....whats the deal??




Helpful to have links so we can know what you are talking about....


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200868377428?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Here is the bike

This seller is on a roll, another one posted BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-20-...129?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec4b5db61

And what is the deal on the mini phantom light?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiberglass-...651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484d0eef13


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 22, 2012)

*20's going Bonkers*

It's weird cuz me and my dad have been collecting 20's for the last 10 years or so, my dad is a  pre 63 Sting Ray fanatic, he loves the way highrisers was built Cali Style before the stingray was put into production, all the cool kids used old frames " the older the better". When we first started collecting people would ask why would you want one? And we really had to search hard, some people started collecting back in the 80s and 90s. As far as full dressed tankers I never got into em that much " still cool" but the a lot of em got tore up long ago, usually the first thing to go was the tank and chainguard, I just love the frames , even my dad gave tanks away when we first started, now he regrets it. Some one asked me for tanks last year and I quoted 2 and 3 hundred and thought I was f, ing nuts. Oh we'll! I think People's coming to their senses when it comes to 20,s and realize how important they are to bicycle history and the evolution of BMX. I just hang on to 20,s just to see my kids own one and let them share history with Grandpa. Why everyone else wants a 20, I don't Know, Monkey See Monkey Do?


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 22, 2012)

*I started collecting parts for a special project before the frenzy*

Was collecting parts for a project but with frenzy it's near impossible to get decent prices now on smaller parts. I've lucked out here and there but I still need a second set of ballooner fenders and a regular chainguard. A DX tank is now too crazy, I'll wait and just get a repop one.


----------



## kos22us (Dec 22, 2012)

i think its simply supply & demand on the 20" inchers, there has been a fair amount as of late but overall they dont come up to often, i read somwhere that schwinn didnt make very many of those 20" ballooners but like i said thats just what i read i cannot back that up


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 23, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> Was collecting parts for a project but with frenzy it's near impossible to get decent prices now on smaller parts. I've lucked out here and there but I still need a second set of ballooner fenders and a regular chainguard. A DX tank is now too crazy, I'll wait and just get a repop one.




Are they even repoping 20" dx tanks, what about 20" phantom style chain guards how much would those be going for?


----------



## REC (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tank & Guard Repro*

This is a '52 20" "Juvenile" with a repro tank and guard. They are out there...






REC


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 23, 2012)

*I can understand 1600 for this....*

It was pieced together but it displays nice...that other black one on the bay...not so much


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 23, 2012)

Lynotch said:


> Are they even repoping 20" dx tanks, what about 20" phantom style chain guards how much would those be going for?




Repop DX tanks are 125.00 from bicycle bones, he's also has the deluxe guard in fiberglass for the same price


----------



## REC (Dec 24, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> Repop DX tanks are 125.00 from bicycle bones, he's also has the deluxe guard in fiberglass for the same price




That's what's on the '52 I posted. They are pretty nice pieces.
REC


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 25, 2012)

that is one tough seat to find there!  Glad i have 3 of them!


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 28, 2012)

So what about Dx's without tanks? I have an original 1956 20" bike but its not a tank bike. Does that have any value?


----------



## momona (Dec 28, 2012)

*hhhmmm....*



Lynotch said:


> So what about Dx's without tanks? I have an original 1956 20" bike but its not a tank bike. Does that have any value?




not really... you should sell it to me 

no but seriously, pm me if you'd sell it.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 29, 2012)

*24 inch DX*

missing wheels and seat.

 has paint overspray on it. No tank.
Same as in picture but differant bike. 75 + shipping. Bike SOLD thanx


----------



## momona (Dec 29, 2012)

*yo!*

pm sent mruiz!


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 29, 2012)

*20" balloon tire dx*

This is my 20" tankless dx, I have the original saddle and handlebars. Seems insane how a complete but sloppy 20" with a tank goes for at least $1200! And I don't see many tankless bikes for sale. Not that I'm selling it my question is just how much do these go for?


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 1, 2013)

The eBay bike that this thread started on, if you were into these bikes I could see the closing price being reasonable.  All the original sheet metal to work with, no fiberglass, no major parts to chase down.  Plus no hashed original paint to feel guilt about blasting off.  Perfect pile of parts for someone who wants to do a full resto on one of these little guys.  That being said, it still seems like a heck of a lot of money, but there's a lot about this hobby that's pretty irrational if you examine it too closely.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## momona (Jan 1, 2013)

Lynotch said:


> This is my 20" tankless dx, I have the original saddle and handlebars. Seems insane how a complete but sloppy 20" with a tank goes for at least $1200! And I don't see many tankless bikes for sale. Not that I'm selling it my question is just how much do these go for?




lynotch, if you post another pic of a 20 incher I'm gonna cry myself to sleep.... This is not a good start to my year.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 5, 2013)

*2500+ for this...on the bay*

Just sold...brought in good amount....i dont know why...but someone was bidder happy


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 5, 2013)

*What year is it?*



SJ_BIKER said:


> Just sold...brought in good amount....i dont know why...but someone was bidder happy[/QUOTE
> I know canti craze is hitting the market, but 75% of bikes are the ballooner Mid weight cross, I mean some of those bikes was s7 wheeled bikes with s2 wheels, you can tell by looking and people do not know what they are buying. Same thing with the Dx's, they are just buying a tank and guard.


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 6, 2013)

*S2/s7 ?!*



dxmadman said:


> SJ_BIKER said:
> 
> 
> > Just sold...brought in good amount....i dont know why...but someone was bidder happy[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 6, 2013)

*I've owned a few.*



Lynotch said:


> dxmadman said:
> 
> 
> > How can you tell if a s7 bike just has s2 rims?
> ...


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank you!*



dxmadman said:


> Lynotch said:
> 
> 
> > The early balloons all used a 3 inch rear fender with out indents, in some years they used a 3 inch with indents "54-55", the frames either had a 3 inch or 2 3/4 rear stay. Mid weight bikes all have a 2 3/4 stay balloons are a 3 inch stay, 3 inch stay bikes was offered to 56, in 58 they introduced a 2 1/2 stay mid weight "sting ray size". I'm don't mean to poke at someone's work or investment, it's just that when I see indents on the rear fender with s2,s . It don't seem right if its a 56 or later dated bike, it probably wasn't a true balloon. It's i known some one who paid a great sum for a mid weight when it was soposed to be balloon. I wil post pics soon to demonstrate soon.
> ...


----------



## momona (Jan 7, 2013)

*yikes!*

wow! that's good to know... especially at the price that these things are bringing in lately.


----------

